# La galassia é vasta, ma proprio vasta... [risolto]

## codadilupo

... e come nel libro di adams, il mio world é esploso per far posto ad un'autostrada  :Wink: 

Non so come sia successo, ma per un'accidente elettrico durante un emersione si é spento il pc, e cosi' ora il mio file world é illeggibile.

Secondo voi, visto che c'era poca roba, e bene o male so quali pacchetti installo abitualmente e in che ordine, potrei recuperare un file world dalle stage3 e aggiungere semplicemente a manina gl'altri ? L'ordine in cui vengono scritti é importante ? Rischio di impastare le dipendenze, se non rispetto l'rodine con cui sono stati installati i pacchetti ?

P.S.: é ora che ci si ingegni a trovare un modo di backuppare 'sto file...  :Rolling Eyes: 

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Mar 30, 2006 10:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ... e come nel libro di adams, il mio world é esploso per far posto ad un'autostrada 
> 
> Non so come sia successo, ma per un'accidente elettrico durante un emersione si é spento il pc, e cosi' ora il mio file world é illeggibile.
> 
> Secondo voi, visto che c'era poca roba, e bene o male so quali pacchetti installo abitualmente e in che ordine, potrei recuperare un file world dalle stage3 e aggiungere semplicemente a manina gl'altri ? L'ordine in cui vengono scritti é importante ? Rischio di impastare le dipendenze, se non rispetto l'rodine con cui sono stati installati i pacchetti ?

 

No, l'ordine in cui sono scritti non é importante. Eventualmente puoi aiutarti con "emerge --regen" che dovrebbe mettere dentro tutti i pacchetti presenti nel sistema.

Se invece vuoi divertirti puoi provare a leggere l'emerge.log degli ultimi due anni e basarti su quello  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> P.S.: é ora che ci si ingegni a trovare un modo di backuppare 'sto file... 

 

```
man cp
```

 :Question: 

----------

## codadilupo

d'accotrdo per il man cp, ma se "cp world world.bak" lo facesse emerge ad ogni pacchetto installato, quando ti si sputtana il file, devi inserire una sola riga, quella dell'ultimo emerge  :Wink: 

P.S.: se uso regen non mi perdo tutto il discorso delle dipendenze ?

Coda

----------

## lavish

```
regenworld
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> regenworld
> ```
> ...

 

stavo valutando: non mi perdo quello che é il pregresso dell'installazione, ovvero la base dello stage3 ?

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> d'accotrdo per il man cp, ma se "cp world world.bak" lo facesse emerge ad ogni pacchetto installato, quando ti si sputtana il file, devi inserire una sola riga, quella dell'ultimo emerge 

 

Sai che mi sa che un modo per dire ad emerge cosa fare "dopo" c'é? Peró non ricordo quale sia il file  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> P.S.: se uso regen non mi perdo tutto il discorso delle dipendenze ?

 

Se usi il regen aggiunge anche tutte le dipendenze nel file world. A che discorso ti riferisci?

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   d'accotrdo per il man cp, ma se "cp world world.bak" lo facesse emerge ad ogni pacchetto installato, quando ti si sputtana il file, devi inserire una sola riga, quella dell'ultimo emerge  
> 
> Sai che mi sa che un modo per dire ad emerge cosa fare "dopo" c'é? Peró non ricordo quale sia il file 

 

uhmm... mi devo informare, allora  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Se usi il regen aggiunge anche tutte le dipendenze nel file world. A che discorso ti riferisci?

 

al fatto che nel world non dovrebbero finire anche le dipendenze... o sbaglio   :Shocked:  ?

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

ho scompattato lo stage3: il file world é vuoto. Ergo, posso usare regenworld  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Se usi il regen aggiunge anche tutte le dipendenze nel file world. A che discorso ti riferisci? 
> 
> al fatto che nel world non dovrebbero finire anche le dipendenze... o sbaglio   ?

 

No non sbagli, ma il tutto é un discorso di ordine e pulizia. Dato che peró stai partendo da una situazione particolare direi che alle pulizie ci penserai quando avrai qualcosa di diverso da un file vuoto da pulire  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> No non sbagli, ma il tutto é un discorso di ordine e pulizia. Dato che peró stai partendo da una situazione particolare direi che alle pulizie ci penserai quando avrai qualcosa di diverso da un file vuoto da pulire 

 

Ho appena dato regenwrold: legge direttamente dal log di emerge, quindi dovrei essermi salvato in corner  :Wink:  Ero convinto che regenworld e emerge --regen fossero la stessa cosa... e invece !

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Ero convinto che regenworld e emerge --regen fossero la stessa cosa... e invece !

 

Lo confesso: anche io.

Buono a sapersi.

----------

## Ty[L]eR

mmmmm e parsare emerge.log con genlop e poi inserirli a manina?

----------

## lavish

 *Ty[L]eR wrote:*   

> mmmmm e parsare emerge.log con genlop e poi inserirli a manina?

 

Ma se c'è un tool che lo fa da solo, perchè complicarsi la vita?   :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

Ho provato a spostare world, a cancellare l'originale e a dare regenworld.

Il primo file aveva 177 righe, l'altro 208.

Secondo me sono state aggiunte dipendenze superflue.

Suppongo che il prossimo `emerge -uDpv world` possa risultare più lento.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Ho provato a spostare world, a cancellare l'originale e a dare regenworld.
> 
> Il primo file aveva 177 righe, l'altro 208.
> 
> Secondo me sono state aggiunte dipendenze superflue.

 

Se fai un diff dei due file cosa risulta?

----------

## lavish

Anche da me probabilmente genererebbe un file più lungo regenworld. Questo perchè ho inserito per errore dei pacchetti con emerge <pacchetto> che poi avevo levato a mano dal file di world.

regenworld teoricamente dovrebbe inserire in world anche quelli

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se fai un diff dei due file cosa risulta?

 

```

s939 ~ # regenworld

add to world: sys-fs/sysfsutils

add to world: www-client/lynx

add to world: xfce-base/xfwm4

add to world: media-video/nvidia-kernel

add to world: media-libs/libcaca

add to world: sys-apps/usbutils

add to world: media-fonts/cheapskatefonts

add to world: dev-libs/openssl

add to world: dev-libs/mpfr

add to world: dev-libs/libgcrypt

add to world: dev-libs/libgpg-error

add to world: dev-libs/libpcre

add to world: sys-libs/com_err

add to world: sys-libs/db

add to world: net-mail/mailwrapper

add to world: dev-util/pkgconfig

add to world: net-mail/mailbase

add to world: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl

add to world: sys-libs/ss

add to world: kde-base/quanta

add to world: kde-base/kmail

add to world: kde-base/kitchensync

add to world: kde-base/kimagemapeditor

add to world: kde-base/khelpcenter

add to world: kde-base/kdict

add to world: kde-base/kdesktop

add to world: kde-base/kcontrol

add to world: kde-base/akregator

add to world: kde-base/libkpgp

add to world: x11-libs/libXfont

add to world: x11-libs/libXft

add to world: x11-apps/bdftopcf

add to world: x11-misc/util-macros

add to world: x11-proto/xproto

add to world: x11-apps/mesa-progs

add to world: media-sound/rezound

add to world: media-sound/rosegarden

add to world: dev-util/kdevelop

```

Come pensavo, almeno alcune delle voci aggiunte sono inutili, come ad esempio i driver nvidia, che sono dipendenza diretta degli nvidia-glx.

Il comando emerge si chiederà se deve aggiornare le dipendenze dei glx una prima volta, e poi si ripeterà la domanda per i driver del kernel.

----------

